# Angelfish Acting Weird



## Enzo (Aug 1, 2008)

My smaller angels are swimming around with their fins closed up and very small the parameters are fine the temp is normal 80F does anyone have an idea why?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

hard to tell with the info provided........closed fin swimming in circles...... could just be stressed.... any marks on the fish is it eating is it thin are the gilsl red..... any pictures would help.


----------



## 1337bOb (Aug 1, 2008)

Make sure the heater is on and working. This is a symptom of chilling!

Another possibility is poisoning of some sort, check the tank thoroughly and remove any possibilities and use a carbon filter.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess i'll put some carbon in, the temp is fine. The fish have no signs of harm either and sorry I cant get good enough pics.


----------

